# Life Outside of Work!



## Joe1968 (27 Apr 2008)

Hey

I'm sick of depending on work colleagues for my social life so it has occurred to me that i'd like to have some options outside of work.I'd like to get to know new people and get involved in other activities.

Could anybody suggest any fun things to do/groups to join in *Dublin City Centre?*The most important criteria for me are:

1) It is acceptable to turn up alone
2) It is on in the evening or on weekends
3) Regular attendance isn't an absolute requirement

I don't really care what the activity is so long as it is fun!

Thanks


----------



## birdy (27 Apr 2008)

I am involved in Toastmasters, which is as far away from my working environment as I could get. Great fun & really get out of it what you want. There are a few clubs based in Dublin City, [broken link removed] will give all details of Ireland & Britian. 
Most people do join on their own, and once you're not on the programme, if you don't turn up, you aren't letting any down. pm if you want any further information 

Some people I know are involved in tag rugby during the summer months if you fancy something sporty


----------



## Deirdra (28 Apr 2008)

There is free language exchange in the Ilac centre library. Different days have different languages - I think Tuesday night at 7pm is French night - you speak English to French people and speak French to French people, you just keep moving around the room to speak to different people.


----------



## Lauren (28 Apr 2008)

If you are interested in some simple self defence, a bit of fitness and some fun, try Krav Maga? Check it out at www.kravmagaireland.com. Attended a few years ago and had great fun, made some new friends and learned some valuable self defence tips!


----------



## Cheeus (28 Apr 2008)

Dance classes - salsa, tango etc.
Hill walking club - www.theramblers.ie
Volunteering - www.volunteer.ie
Evening classes can be a good way of meeting people www.nightcourses.com 

Lots of people go to gigs on their own just because friends don't share their taste - not as daunting as sitting in a pub alone.


----------



## sue m (28 Apr 2008)

How about Summer Tag Rugby? Its social and playing sports as well.  Its open to complete beginners as well, I am on team and we are looking for other members.  We are on the northside of dublin and play in alsaa. 

PM me for further details.


----------



## Markjbloggs (28 Apr 2008)

Cheeus said:


> Dance classes - salsa, tango etc.
> Hill walking club - www.theramblers.ie
> Volunteering - www.volunteer.ie
> Evening classes can be a good way of meeting people www.nightcourses.com
> ...



I tried to join the ramblers club a few years ago, phoned them up but they just went on and on and on....


----------



## The_Banker (28 Apr 2008)

If you like sport then get out and support your local League of Ireland team. There are a few in Dublin.

Shelbourne
St Patricks Athletic
Shamrock Rovers
Bohemians
Sporting Fingal

Much better, healthier and more interactive than watching Sky Sports.


----------



## liaconn (28 Apr 2008)

Have you thought about joining a book club. A lot of them are very sociable and seem to involve as much drinking and eating as reading.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Apr 2008)

liaconn said:


> Have you thought about joining a book club. A lot of them are very sociable and seem to involve as much drinking and eating as reading.


Strange way to treat a book!


----------



## oilpainting (1 May 2008)

dont know if youd be into the meditation course in the national budhist centre,i did 5 weeks in leeson street and it was amazing,relaxing and met loadsa people,everyone was there on their own aswel....

cookery courses,if you want to learn how to cook.....

i actually organised a neighbours night in the local near our new estate and met loadsa new people,we have a neighbours night once every couple of months now,people liked being away from work people and meeting neighbours who where easy to pop into for anything-footie/poker/late night drinks etc....


----------



## ice (2 May 2008)

oilpainting said:


> i actually organised a neighbours night in the local near our new estate and met loadsa new people,we have a neighbours night once every couple of months now,people liked being away from work people and meeting neighbours who where easy to pop into for anything-footie/poker/late night drinks etc....


 
This sounds like a great idea - do you have your night in one of your houses or do you got out ? (sorry to hijack post)


----------



## oilpainting (2 May 2008)

well we live very near a hilton hotel,its the nearest place with a bar and its quite nice,and plenty of space to mingle.... i had met a few neighbours on a forum for our estate 8 months ago and we organised a night from there,and i put a few leflets around for people who dont use the forum,i also joined the residents committee and myself and another guy usually plan the events! the response has been great........and the community spirt is really building.. im also thinking of planning a community week for the summer,BBQs and the like.... who says community spirt is over??


----------



## amgd28 (2 May 2008)

Markjbloggs said:


> I tried to join the ramblers club a few years ago, phoned them up but they just went on and on and on....


----------



## liaconn (2 May 2008)

You could also organise a school re-union and see if any of your old pals are living in your neck of the woods nowadays.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (2 May 2008)

i joined a rowing club.  left after a few weeks. feckers kept on sticking their oars in.


----------



## ice (2 May 2008)

oilpainting said:


> well we live very near a hilton hotel,its the nearest place with a bar and its quite nice,and plenty of space to mingle.... i had met a few neighbours on a forum for our estate 8 months ago and we organised a night from there,and i put a few leflets around for people who dont use the forum,i also joined the residents committee and myself and another guy usually plan the events! the response has been great........and the community spirt is really building.. im also thinking of planning a community week for the summer,BBQs and the like.... who says community spirt is over??


 
I think this is great...fair play to you for organising it.
Must try and do the same in our place


----------



## Hillsalt (2 May 2008)

The_Banker said:


> If you like sport then get out and support your local League of Ireland team. There are a few in Dublin.
> 
> Shelbourne
> St Patricks Athletic
> ...



What about UCD? Yeah, what about them.

I have been attending Galway United games for over 20 years. I have made some great friends and a few business contacts. It's a great pastime and I recommend it....even though we are bottom of the League!


----------



## Gordanus (7 May 2008)

This is brilliant:

http://www.meetup.com/cities/ie/dublin/

Friend of mine joined New & Not So New In Dublin and hasn't looked back since. 

Some groups have only 4 members, others 300.  See if there's anything interesting.

You could also try The Lunch Club http://www.thelunchclub.com/clubhouse/calendar.php whcih doesn't just meet for lunch.
HTH


----------



## Betsy Og (8 May 2008)

I used to enjoy going to the cinema on my own (havent been in a couple of years though  due to family time) - I gather going to the cinema on your own is practically a social taboo for some people. Not very sociable admittedly but when you're beat from all this meeting new people its something to do with no pressure.

Also the whole jacuzzi, sauna, steam room (order correct??) is something that I enjoy & can be done on ones own. And if you really want to meet people theres no particular law against talking to people, opening lines might be  "jaysus, tis fair hot in here lad" or "you dont sweat much for...(complete as appropriate)"  

I'm also tempted to say table quizes,  I dont have any details but I presume there are pubs that run regular ones and where they'll put teams of 4 together.


----------



## patspost (8 May 2008)

I am not sure if there is a musical society in the city centre or amateur drama group that you could join, more of a winter past time, but worth keeping in mind.
I know Rathmines has an active group if that would be a suiteable location.
Even if you are not interested in singing etc I am sure they need lots of backstage help.
Enjoy


----------



## triplex (8 May 2008)

glad someone began this thead - i would really like to meet new people - 
singles in their thirties... not interested in dating!

but lots of clubs seem to stop for the summer and lots of 'local' clubs - drama etc, are not really welcoming to newcomers - the aul 'blow-in' syndrome... 


please keep the ideas coming!!


----------

